#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  IBM to acquire Red Hat in deal valued at $34 billion

## Beacon

BM is acquiring Red Hat, a major distributor of open-source software and technology, in a deal valued around $34 billion, the companies announced on Sunday. 
According to a joint statement, IBM will pay cash to buy all shares in Red Hat at $190 each. Shares in Red Hat closed at $116.68 on Friday before the deal was announced.

Source: IBM to acquire Red Hat in deal valued at $34 billion

----------


## subasan

That's an good news and a good deal. The share price is at $169.63 as of today. Now we can expect some good changes.

----------

